# jonesn for a fish



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

been in ttown since football started comin to ob thur whats bitin not askin for spots roll tide


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

zloomis said:


> been in ttown since football started comin to ob thur whats bitin not askin for spots roll tide


 
what kind of gibber gapper talk is this. Must be from the hood !!!! :thumbdown:

Must have skipped english classes


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

paxton said:


> what kind of gibber gapper talk is this. Must be from the hood !!!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Must have skipped english classes


He's a bammer they all talk like that around T-Town.


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

no english class for me!! the leatters f and u be is far as i got ncwaterman kicks ass this site blows to much bitchin not enough fishin


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

0.o


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Getchur one of dem bottom rigs and schrimps and catch yah one of dem white trout out ats the 3 mile bridge


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cornflake789 said:


> Getchur one of dem bottom rigs and schrimps and catch yah one of dem white trout out ats the 3 mile bridge


:thumbup:


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I'd love to know where ttown is, my Googling comes up with Tulsa and sometimes Tampa.
That aside, my recommendation would be to contact Chris (posts as Chris V but when I did a member search the Chris V I found was in Houma). He posts a lot and I think would be helpful. Call Sam's at Orange Beach and I'm thinking you can catch him there. If/when, I get my boat done (outdrive repair/rebuild in completion today), I'll probably be checking with him.
HTH


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

*Grammar police suck*

Ttown has always been Tallahassee to me. 

As for the grammar police... come on man, you don't have to prove how smart you are by making fun of someone else. Grow up... Maybe the guy is on his phone and isn't worried about spelling... maybe he's not. Who really cares? I mean, it is a fishing forum. Completely disrespectful. 

To answer the original question... the fishing has been slow at best in my experiences as of late.


----------



## zkd22 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ttown is Tuscaloosa, Al.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

T-town is any town near you that starts with a "T"

I once had a retard, ummmmmmmm fella I worked with kept saying he was from A-town, no one could figure it out. Turns out he was from ..................
Amarillo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Magic Mike said:


> Ttown has always been Tallahassee to me.
> 
> As for the grammar police... come on man, you don't have to prove how smart you are by making fun of someone else. Grow up... Maybe the guy is on his phone and isn't worried about spelling... maybe he's not. Who really cares? I mean, it is a fishing forum. Completely disrespectful.
> 
> To answer the original question... the fishing has been slow at best in my experiences as of late.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cornflake789 said:


>


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

Magic Mike said:


> Ttown has always been Tallahassee to me.
> 
> As for the grammar police... come on man, you don't have to prove how smart you are by making fun of someone else. Grow up... Maybe the guy is on his phone and isn't worried about spelling... maybe he's not. Who really cares? I mean, it is a fishing forum. Completely disrespectful.
> 
> To answer the original question... the fishing has been slow at best in my experiences as of late.




I don't think most of us could understand the original question. That was a pitiful attempt at the English language!


----------

